# Glass cutting



## InvertPlanet (Mar 25, 2011)

I made this short vid of me cutting glass for an aquarium lid


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Good stuff looks easier then cutting acrylic.


----------



## k19smith (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the video gives me inspiration to try it, I've always been scared but you made it look easy.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Just remember to use your safety equipment, gloves are good and safety glasses, especially if you don't wear glasses. Good instructional video :thumbsup:


----------

